# How long should u keep wood before it gets bad.



## newbee (Mar 5, 2010)

Here in WI there is still snow on the ground..( i am still waiting 4 my new smoker) how long can u keep wood before it should not be used.  Are there any rules at all about wood use.


----------



## treegje (Mar 5, 2010)

if it does not rot or damaged by insects is no date on


----------



## hdsmoke (Mar 5, 2010)

If your storing it inside it will last a long time as it should all be hardwood.  Personally i dont use any wood in my smoker if there is any fungus or mold on it...and i often get that if its outside under a tarp (my heating wood pile).  So now i split all my smoker wood for the year when i am making my firewood and split it small (think chunks) and keep it in my garage in milk crates.


----------



## mike chs (Mar 5, 2010)

I have some lumber in my work shop that was in my grandfathers wood stash 60 years ago. :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 5, 2010)

well it's like everyone has said wood don't really go bad it's wood. As long as you keep it free of bugs and it doesn't rot away you can smoke with it.


----------

